# 29G high-tech tank journal



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Tank specs:

29G (30x18x12)
4 T5HO Bulbs, 2x6700k, 2x5000k, 96W total
ADA Amazonia Soil
Fluval 406 filter
Pressurized CO2, Dual Stage regulator

Current plants:
-2xCrypt Wendtii
-2xAponogeton Crispus
-1xAponogeton Madagascariensis
-2 bunches eleocharis parvula
-HC Cuba
-Christmas moss
-Forget the plant lining the wood

Most of it was just planted as my tank totally melted after I used waaaay too much excel. Just getting started again as I killed everything.

Any recommendations? What should I do with the right corner of the tank?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I think the right corner looks fine as it is.


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

*DIY Light blocker*

Wanted to upload what I made last night with the help of my father-in-law.

Since my tank is in the main room of my 2 bedroom apt, I have been getting a lot of extra light during the day - in turn this was causing algae. I built this "sheath" to go around the tank during the day so I am better able to control the light the tank sees.

All told this cost me $12 to make.

Basically it is just one sheet of fabric, hemmed on the top and bottom and joined to wrap the tank. It is attached to the tank's lighting brackets via velcro.


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

By window.BAAAD idea


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

krystrans said:


> By window.BAAAD idea


Not really. I have tanks that get plenty of sunlight and they do just fine.


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

Glass changes the whole spec of light.algae guaranteed. move the tank and you ll see.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

krystrans said:


> Glass changes the whole spec of light.algae guaranteed. move the tank and you ll see.


Move the tank? I don't think that's very realistic.

While I get the odd algae in my tank, it's nothing more than normal algae that every tank gets. This tank gets plenty of direct afternoon sunlight:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36822

My shrimp tank is setup near a window as well. It has been up since Sept 23rd, and gets direct morning sunlight. So far there has been no algae issues whatsoever.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48676

It has been my experience that the whole "sun light causes algae" idea is a myth. It might be true for fish-only tanks, but in a planted tank, as long as your plants are growing well, you will not have algae problems.


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

Thrue.as long as there are fast plants and nutrients ,fish food under control.in new tank it ll cause overgrowing algae


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

Solarz I'll be setting up a 30g Starfire cube and would like some shrimps


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't really move the tank. The whole apartment is very bright. Lots of windows. Trying to make the most of what I have. I just want to get the algae under control so that's why I made the sheath


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Pictures of your dual stage regulator!!!


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

It's a Matheson 8-320 dual stage


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

Good luck and keep sunlight out


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Update at 2 weeks


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

What's going on with my water? Is this a sign that my filter isn't working properly or that my Co2 isn't diffusing properly?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Does it look oily? Its pretty normal if its oily but you have decide what to do now. Point your spray output more towards to suffice and the oil will disappear but.... It will gas off a lot of your co2 so you will have to pump way more co2. Or leave it as is and deal with the oil buildup


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

That is protein, you have way too much organic waste. That stuff happens in ponds and streams, you need a better biofilter.

But what do I know?


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

I have 4 baskets in my fluval 406. First one has a sponge in it. Second has filter pad and then ceramic media. Last two have matrix bio media. Do I need to make changes to this? Is the order correct?

Maybe it just needs a good filter cleaning?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

When in doubt, large water change. Also add another filter. More filtration never hurts. I had that problem in a 30 gallon I had that had lower filtration (aqua tech 20-40). I did a water change, added a sponge filter, and more plants from another established tank. Never had that problem again


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> Does it look oily? Its pretty normal if its oily but you have decide what to do now. Point your spray output more towards to suffice and the oil will disappear but.... It will gas off a lot of your co2 so you will have to pump way more co2. Or leave it as is and deal with the oil buildup
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Agreed.

The oily surface film will show up whenever you don't have surface agitation. It's not about having too much organic waste or not enough filtration.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

solarz said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The oily surface film will show up whenever you don't have surface agitation. It's not about having too much organic waste or not enough filtration.


Looks like he's having a foam problem though, not an oil problem. Probably stems from the same thing but never hurst to have extra filtration


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kimchi24 said:


> Looks like he's having a foam problem though, not an oil problem. Probably stems from the same thing but never hurst to have extra filtration


Except your wallet...


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks like a lack of surface agitation/ water movement to me. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Kimchi24 said:


> When in doubt, large water change. Also add another filter. More filtration never hurts. I had that problem in a 30 gallon I had that had lower filtration (aqua tech 20-40). I did a water change, added a sponge filter, and more plants from another established tank. Never had that problem again


This is two days after a large water change. I am not adding more filtration. I already have a fluval 406 on a 30G tank. The 406 is rated to 100G, theres no way I need more filtration. The only thing I may need to do is replace my fine filter pad and get purigen. I will try that first. I will also move the output to increase surface agitation. THe combination of those should help quite a bit.


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

how old is the tank.amanos amazonia releases lots of ammonia in a new tank.do frequent 20% water changes for every day for 2 weeks.do your fish die?keep ph below 7.ammonia is converted into ammonium below ph7 which is not harmfull.let us know how it goes.


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

My ammonia is at 0. The tank is 6 months old. My ph is 6.4 so all is good there. Chances are the reason why I have foam/cloudy water is because the bacteria in my filter haven't fully established yet. I probably just need another few weeks before the water is clear again


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

If tank is 6months old bacteria is long established. have you done anything drastic eg.large filter media change


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah but I overdosed excel on Canadian thanksgiving weekend and killed everything in the tank. It's really only been back for about 5-6 weeks. Had to start fresh


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

The top is still quite slick and oily. When I disturb the surface the bubbles stick together sometimes and form chains. What exactly am I dealing with here?


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

Pick up the crap,keep an eye on ammonia,nitrates,don't overfeed,do 20% at changes with adjusted RO.


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Everything is at 0. I've been doing water changes twice weekly but it doesn't do anything. I really don't think your advice will do anything.

Here's a video showing the bubbles


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

How long is this going on for


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

About 2 weeks. Weirdest part is that the water gets clearer and there are less bubbles the longer the lights are on. 

I just did a test. Ammonia and nitrite are 0. Nitrates are 20ppm. Going to do water changes the next few days as I'm going on vacation for 2 weeks starting Friday.


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

Last resort. get BEST quality carbon from big als.200 grams.rinse it in RO.put it in the filter,run it for no more than 24 hrs,remove, do a 20% water change with adjusted RO water.I don't like carbon but nothing seems to work in your case.let me know


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Since my last post my algae and surface scum has pretty much gone away. Everything looks great and is growing well. 

One interesting thing: I thought had removed the tiger lotus when it died (after my tank melted) but it has since come back with full force and is getting bigger by the day. 

Also my shrimp population seems to be growing quite nicely. Its only been about 2 months but I think its really filling in. The moss especially

Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

That's a gorgeous tank!


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks really nice!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks solid.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice tank, plants and equipment. Glad you got the surface scum issue under control. You do have a lot of light on that tank - how long is your photo period?


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Only about 6.5 hours maximum. It's only about 3.2wpg


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Weird algae growing. What is it?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Top is bba or dying bba since its not black anymore
Bottom is riccia not algae

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

So strange, I've never bought riccia and haven't bought any new plants lately. What is this sorcery? 

Thanks for the bba diagnosis, I wasn't sure if it was mold. I may keep it just bc it's pretty. It no longer lives on any of my plants, just the wood


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

got some bba /black/purple crap, and some cladophora algae just above that (smell it, it stinks like ass chunks). And yes its Riccia, good stuff. cut it up nice and fine, then put it on that piece of wood, tie it with some thread. It will look awesome, and it will also bubble up if you have co2


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Since my last update I've moved things around in the back left and installed co2 diffuser inline. Next step inline heater.

I bought lily pipes but they're too small for my filter so I need to find some kind of adapter to downsize from 16 to 12mm.

Any suggestions?


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

since my last post I've taken out the HC Cuba carpet because the Dhg was taking over. Replaced it with staurogen repens and blyxa japonica

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

The most was also removed, it completely came off when I was doing a water change. I also removed the downoi as it wasn't getting enough light (because of the lotus getting too big) 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

Looking great! That Lotus is absolutely massive! I've got a 29g too but I don't think I'll be putting one of those bad boys in, as beautiful as they are.


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

I trim so often but it really doesn't help... I get like 2 new leaves everyday.. It is quite beautiful though. My next tank will not have one, I need to think of another centrepiece plant to acquire 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

